# Meat cure



## pepseamani (Mar 29, 2009)

I am having a problem finding any form of cure. Mainly for two reasons. I live on the east coast of Canada, and smoking is extremely rare.
I was wondering if anyone could point me in the direction of an online wholesaler? 
I have been using the American Harvest cure, which comes in the jerky kits. I have also purchased some saltpetre(potassium nitrate). No luck finding sodium nitrate. To be honest, I have read so many conflicting reports on the potassium/sodium nitrate topic, that I am very much confused. The last thing I want is my family or anyone else, getting sick.

Thanks for any help that you have.

Pepseamani


----------



## meat hunter (Mar 29, 2009)

Take your saltpeter and TOSS it. You can find cure on the internet, and on ebay. I will try to find some online sources for you and post them, but I'm sure some of the members here will beat me to it. For doing jerky and smoked sausage (hot smoking), you only need one, Insta cure. Sometimes refereed to as pink curing salt.


----------



## pepseamani (Mar 29, 2009)

Thank-you Meat Hunter. That solves the saltpetre issue. I had found some on ebay, mainly American sellers that would not ship to Canada. Saying that I will look again.


----------



## alx (Mar 29, 2009)

You can send me your potasium nitrate(salt peter) i am making some fire works thru a RichTee suggestion.I only find Tender Quick here at our Farmers CO-OP.A few members are from your neck of woods and they might chime in.Good Luck.


----------



## meat hunter (Mar 29, 2009)

Here is a supplier on ebay. http://stores.shop.ebay.com/THE-GAME-SMOKER
This place will ship to Canada.
Another online source. http://www.sausagemaker.com

I don't know the amount of experience you have with smoking, but if you like to do it, and think maybe you would like to expand on this hobby, I suggest to things. First. Stick with this forum and ask questions. Second. Get a copy or Rytek Kutas book. "Great sausage recipes and meat curing" 4th edition. It is the bible of smoking and curing meats. Has some good jerky recipes in it a well. Hope I was able to help. Good luck and keep all of us posted and any other questions, JUST ASK
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Oh yeah, If you do get some Intsa Cure. Get Insta Cure #1. Used for all meats that require cooking, smoking or canning.
Insta Cure #2 is for dry cured products that do not require cooking, smoking or refridgeration.

And follow directions. A little goes a long way.


----------



## pepseamani (Mar 29, 2009)

I sent an email off to see if they will ship cure to Canada. I have multiple sausage making/ smoking books. Something to read throughout the winter, anticipating smoking time. It is hard to smoke foods when it is below the freezing point for four months of the year. LOL.
I do not think it would be a good idea to send saltpetre across the border. But making fireworks sounds fun, or dangerous.

I appreciate all the help. Have a great day!

Cheers


----------



## snowball (Mar 29, 2009)

Here are some contact addresses and phone numbers for Windsor Salt in Canada. They sell Tender Quick.

http://www.windsorsalt.com/utility/contact_us.html.htm 

Regards,
Snowball


----------



## pepseamani (Mar 29, 2009)

I sent them an E-mail, as their online store for Canada is not operational. Much appreciated!


----------



## walleye1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Pepseamani

I know a number of members from Canada have had a hard time locating suppliers in Canada. I've used the first 3 in the list but I haven't dealt with the others. Anyway, I had some time this morning and did some searching. I thought I would post my findings for everybody...

http://www.butchersandpackers.com/

http://www.atlascutlery.com/

http://www.jbsausagesupplies.com/catalog/

http://www.stuffers.com/

http://www.canadacompound.com/

http://malabarsuperspice.com/

http://www.yesgroup.ca/main_site/

Mike


----------



## bassman (Mar 29, 2009)

Glad you didn't decide to try the saltpetre!  That would be a form of Prague powder #2 which is used to make dry cured sausage (salami, etc).  What you want is Prague powder #1 (which is what some call Instacure).  http://stores.curleyssausagekitchen.com/StoreFront.bok  Check here for you sausage making supplies.  Good luck.


----------

